# Klassenwahl bei KOTOR 2



## KingOfQueens1985 (1. Juni 2005)

Hallo !
Ich habe mir vor kurzem KOTOR 2 gekauft und habe keinen Plan welche Jedi-Klasse ich spielen soll.

Ich will mit dem Lichtschwert kämpfen, aber auch Machtblitze und den ganzen anderen bösen Kram anwenden.

In Teil 1 hatte ich den Jedi-Hüter... der ist zwar laut Handbuch und Erklärung im Spiel fast nur aufs Kämpfen ausgelegt, aber ich habe auch ordentlich "gezaubert" (Machtblitze, Würgen, Wahnsinn etc.) mit ihm. In Teil 1 hatte der Jedi-Hüter in Punkto kämpfen starke Vorteile dem Jedi-Wächter gegenüber, beim Zaubern jedoch kaum Nachteile... im Bereich Macht hat man nur einen starken Unterschied zum Jedi-Gesandten gemerkt, der ja fast nur die Macht einsetzt... aber zwichen Jedi-Hüter und -Wächter habe ich in dem Bereich keine großen Unterschiede bemerkt...

Wie verhällt es sich nun im 2. Teil damit ? Ist der jedi-Hüter im Bereich Macht wieder so stark wie der Jedi-Wächter oder ist Letzterer jetzt eine gute Alternative. Ich meine der Wächter sollte ja schon Vorteile beim Einsetzen der Macht dem Hüter gegenüber haben, weil es ja sonst kein Gegengewicht gegen die kämpferichen Vorteile des Hüters gibt.

Ich hoffe ihr habt da schon Erfahrungen gesammelt und könnt mir Tipps geben.
Danke schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## Alinor (1. Juni 2005)

KingOfQueens1985 am 01.06.2005 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo !
> Ich habe mir vor kurzem KOTOR 2 gekauft und habe keinen Plan welche Jedi-Klasse ich spielen soll.
> 
> Ich will mit dem Lichtschwert kämpfen, aber auch Machtblitze und den ganzen anderen bösen Kram anwenden.
> ...




Als erstes: ZAUBERN?!?!?!?!?!
Jedi zaubern nicht!   

Bei den Klassen ist es ganz einfach:

*Jedi-Hüter:* sehr kampflastig, hat Zugang zu mehr Talenten, aber auch nicht auf weniger Machtkräft als die anderen beiden, die Machtpunkte regenerieren langsamer
eben ein Charakter für die "Hau-drauf" Spieler

*Jedi-Gesandter:* sehr ausgeglichen, bekommt recht "viele" Fertigkeitspunkte, Talente und Machtfertigkeiten sind ausgeglichen

*Jedi-Wächter:* ist in der Macht am "stärksten" alle paar Stufen gibts 2 Machtfertigkeiten, dafür weniger Talente
für Neulinge eben nicht so gut, allerdings ist das Spiel auch nicht sonderlich schwer, also ist es eigentlich egal

bei dem, dass du beschreibst eignet sich wohl der Gesandte am besten.

Bei KOTOR2 haben auch alle Klassen unterschiedlichen Zugriff auf spezielle Talente, so ist der Machtsprung z.B. nur den Hütern vorbehalten.


----------



## jetpackfreak (1. Juni 2005)

Als erstes: ZAUBERN?!?!?!?!?!
Jedi zaubern nicht!   

Genau!!!!!Sie benutzen die *MACHT*(Wuhahahaha)

     

Ich schließe mich der obigen Meinung an,denn es ist wirklich mit jeder Klasse gut zu schaffen.Obwohl mein Favorit ein BISSCHEN  der Hüter ist


----------



## Matze04 (1. Juni 2005)

jetpackfreak am 01.06.2005 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Als erstes: ZAUBERN?!?!?!?!?!
> Jedi zaubern nicht!
> 
> Genau!!!!!Sie benutzen die *MACHT*(Wuhahahaha)
> ...



Ich hab als Sentinel angefangen, um die Skills hoch zu treiben (man is einfach zu oft allein unterwegs, als das man sich auf die Kameraden verlassen kann), und dann bei der Spezialisierung hab ich einmal als Jedi-Meister/Sithlord (viel zaubern...äh Macht dingens Zeux) und einmal als Waffenmeister/Marodeur gespielt.
Unterschiede in der Spielweise gabs meiner Ansicht nach nicht. Die wichtigen Mächte sind Blitz, Heilen und Machtmut. Bei den Talenten auf jeden Fall Unruhe und Kritischer Schlag (für stärkere Gegner) und Duellieren (mit 1 Lichtsäbel geht meiner Ansicht nach besser als 2 oder die Darth Maul Special Edition aka Doppelklinge).
Und lieber spezialisieren, als viel schlecht und nix richtig zu können (außer bei den Skills, da is es genau andersrum)

have fun


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (1. Juni 2005)

Jedi-Wächter ist mir eigentlich viel zu leicht gewesen 
Man rannte einfach in einen Raum in dem viele Gegner waren, hebt 3 mal seine Hand um 3 mal "Machtgewitter" anzuwenden und schon liegen alle Gegner am Boden.
Ganz am Anfang ist es zwar nicht ganz so leicht, aber sobals man sich heilen kann, wurde mir das echt zu leicht.

_Edit: Ich hab vorher als Hüter gespielt, da haben die Machtfertigkeiten mir zu selten gewirtkt...
Muss wohl nochmal als Gesandter spielen..._


----------



## jediknight1 (2. Juni 2005)

jetpackfreak am 01.06.2005 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Als erstes: ZAUBERN?!?!?!?!?!
> Jedi zaubern nicht!
> 
> Genau!!!!!Sie benutzen die *MACHT*(Wuhahahaha)
> ...



Richtig! Wir benutzen die Macht.


----------

